# Το κοτόπουλο



## unique (Dec 4, 2011)

Έστω η πρόταση: « Ένα κοτόπουλο διασχίζει το δρόμο». Το ερώτημα που θέτει σε κίνηση το φιλοσοφικό στοχασμό είναι: «Γιατί το κοτόπουλο πέρασε το δρόμο;»

*ΠΛΑΤΩΝΑΣ*: για το καλό του. Στην άλλη πλευρά βρίσκεται η αλήθεια
*ΑΡΙΣΤΟΤΕΛΗΣ*: είναι στη φύση του κοτόπουλου να διασχίζει δρόμους. Έχει βρει το σκοπό της ύπαρξής του
*ΓΑΛΙΛΑΙΟΣ*: και όμως τον διέσχισε
*ΚΑΡΤΕΣΙΟΣ*: για να φτάσει απέναντι
*ΦΡΑΝΣΙΣ ΜΠΕΪΚΟΝ*: η γνώση του απέναντι πεζοδρομίου είναι δύναμη
*ΜΑΚΙΑΒΕΛΙ*: ο σκοπός, δηλαδή να διασχίσει το κοτόπουλο το δρόμο, αγιάζει τα μέσα, όποια κι αν είναι αυτά
*ΚΑΡΛ ΜΑΡΞ*: ήταν ιστορικά αναπόφευκτο
*ΔΑΡΒΙΝΟΣ*: τα κοτόπουλα στο πέρασμα των αιώνων επιλέχθηκαν από τη φύση με τέτοιο τρόπο, ώστε να είναι σήμερα γενετικώς ικανά να διασχίζουν δρόμους
*ΒΟΛΤΑΙΡΟΣ*: διαφωνώ με την ενέργεια του κοτόπουλου, αλλά θα υπερασπίζομαι μέχρι θανάτου το δικαίωμά του να διασχίζει το δρόμο
*ΦΡΟΪΝΤ*: το γεγονός ότι ασχολείστε με το γιατί το κοτόπουλο διέσχισε το δρόμο, αποδεικνύει ότι διακατέχεστε από σύνδρομο ανασφάλειας, ενώ παράλληλα, και εξαιτίας αυτού, η σεξουαλικότητά σας καταπιέζεται
*ΜΑΡΤΙΝ ΛΟΥΘΕΡ ΚΙΝΓΚ*: ονειρεύομαι έναν κόσμο, όπου κάθε κοτόπουλο θα είναι ελεύθερο να διασχίζει το δρόμο, χωρίς να δίνει λογαριασμό για την πράξη του
*ΝΙΛ ΑΡΜΣΤΡΟΝΓΚ*: ένα μικρό βήμα για το κοτόπουλο, ένα μεγάλο βήμα για τα Kentucky Fried Chicken που είναι απέναντι
*ΘΑΛΗΣ*: το κοτόπουλο πηγαίνει να πιει νερό, που αποτελεί την αρχή του κόσμου
*ΑΝΑΞΙΜΑΝΔΡΟΣ*: το κοτόπουλο, προερχόμενο από το άπειρο, τείνει να καταλήξει πάλι σε αυτό, ύστερα από μια κυκλική πορεία φθοράς, κατά το πρέπον
*ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΤΟΣ*: το κοτόπουλο βρίσκεται σε έναν συνεχή πόλεμο με το δρόμο
*ΣΟΦΙΣΤΕΣ*: το αν θα περάσει το κοτόπουλο το δρόμο ή όχι, θα κριθεί από το συμφέρον του
*ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ*: το κοτόπουλο θα πρέπει να ακολουθήσει τη σωστή μέθοδο για να περάσει το δρόμο, τη μαιευτική
*ΧΟΜΠΣ*: το κοτόπουλο πέρασε το δρόμο ακολουθώντας το ένστικτο της αυτοσυντήρησης
*ΑΚΑΔΗΜΑΪΚΟΙ*: το κοτόπουλο έτσι κι αλλιώς είναι καταδικασμένο να ζει στην άγνοια και στο ψέμα
*ΠΥΡΡΩΝΙΣΤΕΣ*: το κοτόπουλο απλώς κρατάει μια στάση αποχής ή εποχής
*ΖΗΝΩΝ Ο ΕΛΕΑΤΗΣ*: το κοτόπουλο Δε θα διασχίσει το δρόμο, γιατί για να το διασχίσει, θα πρέπει να κάνει το ½ της διαδρομής. Για να κάνει το ½ της διαδρομής, θα πρέπει πρώτα να κάνει το ½ του ½ της διαδρομής, δηλαδή το ¼ κ.ο.κ.
*ΚΑΝΤ*: η υπερβατολογική του συνείδηση θα φταίει
*ΗΔΟΝΙΣΤΕΣ*: το πτηνό ήθελε απλώς να γευτεί μια ηδονή
*ΚΥΝΙΚΟΙ*: νόμιζε πως έτσι θα αποδεσμευόταν από τις επιθυμίες και τα πάθη του
*ΣΤΩΙΚΟΙ*: το κοτόπουλο είχε δυο επιλογές, να περάσει το δρόμο ή να μην τον περάσει, που καθορίζονταν από την ειμαρμένη, και αποφάσισε να τον περάσει.

Προσθέστε κι εσείς ό, τι νομίζετε!

http://lifer223.blogspot.com/2007_03_01_archive.html


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2011)

...
The epicurean Justin Wilson: To run away from them Cajuns (or else it'd end up in limbo gumbo).


----------



## nickel (Dec 4, 2011)

Σε αγγλικές ιστοσελίδες, υπό τον τίτλο:
Why Did the Chicken Cross the Road: Strategic Management Edition
By Joe Mahoney and Christos Pitelis
http://markherrmann.tumblr.com/post/81209271/why-did-the-chicken-cross-the-road-strategic

βρίσκουμε και εναλλακτικές διατυπώσεις, όπως:
ΜΑΡΞ: Δεν έχει να χάσει παρά μόνο το φούρνο του. (“It has nothing to lose except the oven.” — Marx)
αλλά και άλλες όπως:
“It just keeps walking.” — Johnny Walker


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2011)

... 
*Γιωργάκης*: Κοτόπουλα υπάρχουν. Καλού κακού όμως, ας κάνουμε κι ένα δημοψήφισμα.

*Θοδωράκης*: Μαζί θα το τρώγαμε!

*Αννούλα*: Κρίμα, πάνω που ήμουνα έτοιμη να το μαδήσω, να γίνει κοτόπουλο πλας.

*Αντωνάκης*: Ποιο κοτόπουλο; Δεν υπάρχουν κοτόπουλα. Κι άμα το βρείτε ψόφιο, εγώ πιστοποιητικό θανάτου δεν υπογράφω, δεν υπογράφω!

*Καραγιωργάκης*: Γιατί του πήραν τη δουλειά οι λαθρομετανάστες.

*Αλεκίτσα*: Για να γλιτώσει από τον καπιταλισμό που κρατάει τα όπου γης κοτόπουλα σε ομηρία. 

*Αλεξάκης*: Η νεοφιλελεύθερη πολιτική του ΠΑΣΟΚ το ανάγκασε να πάρει των ομματιών του. [_στδ. _να την κοτοπουλέψει]_
_ 

Ντισκλέιμερ: Δεν είναι πολιτικό το σχόλιο, κοτοπουλιτικό είναι. :twit:


----------



## cougr (Dec 5, 2011)

To escape from the clutches (excuse the pun) of various Lexilogians who also happen to be turducken aficionados.


----------



## voulagx (Dec 5, 2011)

ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΥΠΟΘΕΤΙΚΌ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑ
>
> Ενα κοτόπουλο διασχίζει το δρόμο.
>
> ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑ: Γιατί διέσχισε το δρόμο;
>
> ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ:
>
> ΠΛΑΤΩΝ: Για το καλό του. Στην άλλη πλευρά του δρόμου βρίσκεται η αλήθεια.
>
> ΑΡΙΣΤΟΤΕΛΗΣ: Είναι στη φύση του κοτόπουλου να διασχίζει τους δρόμους.
>
> ΓΑΛΙΛΑΙΟΣ: Κι όμως τον διέσχισε
>
> ΜΑΚΙΑΒΕΛΙ: Ο σκοπός, να περάσει το κοτόπουλο το δρόμο, αγιάζει τα μέσα
> -όποια κι αν είναι αυτά.
>
> ΚΑΡΛ ΜΑΡΞ: Ηταν ιστορικά αναπόφευκτο.
>
> ΔΑΡΒΙΝΟΣ: Τα κοτόπουλα στο πέρασμα των αιώνων επιλέχτηκαν από τη φύση
> με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να είναι σήμερα γενετικώς ικανά να διασχίζουν
> δρόμους.
>
> ΣΙΓΚΜΟΥΝΤ ΦΡΟΙΝΤ: Το γεγονός ότι ασχολείστε με το εάν το κοτόπουλο
> διέσχισε το δρόμο αποδεικνύει ότι διακατέχεστε από σύνδρομα
> ανασφάλειας και ότι η σεξουαλικότητά σας είναι καταπιεσμένη.
>
> ΜΑΡΤΙΝ ΛΟΥΘΕΡ ΚΙΝΓΚ: Ονειρεύομαι έναν κόσμο όπου κάθε κοτόπουλο θα
> είναι ελεύθερο να διασχίζει το δρόμο χωρίς να δίνει λογαριασμό για την
> πράξη του..
>
> ΓΙΟΥΡΙ ΓΚΑΓΚΑΡΙΝ: Για να πάει εκεί όπου κανένα άλλο κοτόπουλο δεν έχει
> πάει πριν.
>
> ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΚΑΡΑΜΑΝΛΗΣ: Εμείς με σεμνότητα και ταπεινότητα εξασφαλίσαμε τις
> προϋποθέσεις σε όλα τα κοτόπουλα της Ελλάδος να διασχίζουν ανεμπόδιστα
> τους δρόμους, χωρίς παρέμβαση νταβατζήδων.
>
> ΜΠΙΛ ΓΚΕΙΤΣ: Είμαστε στην ευχάριστη θέση να σας αναγγείλουμε ότι μόλις
> κυκλοφόρησε το νέο Chicken Office 2.005 που δεν διασχίζει μόνο το
> δρόμο, αλλά εκκολάπτει, αρχειοθετεί, σχεδιάζει και άλλα ενδιαφέροντα.
>
> ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΠΡΕΚΑΣ: Αξιοσέβαστο κοτόπουλο, χαίρομαι που η ελληνική σου
> παιδεία, σου επιτρέπει να περνάς το δρόμο με το ήθος και το κάλλος των
> αρχαίων μας προγόνων... Να προσθέσω επίσης, ότι είναι ντροπή και
> διασυρμός να χαρακτηρίζεται η Επανάσταση, Χούντα και το κοτόπουλο το
> γνωρίζει καλώς.
>
> ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΚΑΡΑΤΖΑΦΕΡΗΣ: Μόνο εγώ, εδώ στο Τηλεάστυ, τόλμησα να πω και να
> αποκαλύψω ότι το κοτόπουλο προήλθε από ισραηλίτικο αβγό...
>
> ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΖΟΥΡΑΡΙΣ: Ω υπερφίαλη όρνις, ω πουλοκλαίουσα, περιπεσούσα στις
> υποανθρωπιστικοαναλυτικές σου διακυμάνσεις, πώς θα διασχίσεις τον
> σπαρμένο με οιοφαινάκες υποσχέσεις δρόμο, ω κνώδαλο;
>
> ΕΝΑΣ ΙΝΔΟΣ: Εμείς έχουμε αγελάδες που κάνουν το ίδιο.
>
> ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΟΙ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΕΣ ΤΗΣ Ν.Α.Σ.Α..: Στείλαμε πρώτα το κοτόπουλο για
> να μελετήσουμε τις συνθήκες διάβασης, πριν στείλουμε κάποιον άνθρωπο.
>
> ΕΝΑΣ ΑΛΒΑΝΟΣ: Πιάσ'το γρήγορα πριν περάσει απέναντι.


Κυκλοφορει και με διαφορετικο περιεχομενο! :)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 7, 2011)

ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΕΣ: Για να περάσει από το Πεζοδρόμιο-Πηγή στο Πεζοδρόμιο-Στόχο.


----------



## daeman (Dec 7, 2011)

...
Rufus Thomas: 'Cause it wanted to get funky. 
You see, I was doin' the Funky Chicken in a joint across the street, after walkin' the dog of course.


----------



## stathis (Dec 7, 2011)

Zazula said:


> ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΕΣ: Για να περάσει από το Πεζοδρόμιο-Πηγή στο Πεζοδρόμιο-Στόχο.


Ντουζ πουάν!


----------



## daeman (Dec 7, 2011)

stathis said:


> Zazula said:
> 
> 
> > ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΕΣ: Για να περάσει από το Πεζοδρόμιο-Πηγή στο Πεζοδρόμιο-Στόχο.
> ...



+12 πουρ Ζαζ! :)

 Ντουζ πουλέ, θες να πεις, ε; Ή ντουζ κοκ;


----------



## stathis (Dec 7, 2011)

daeman said:


> Ντουζ πουλέ, θες να πεις, ε; Ή ντουζ κοκ;


Ντουζ κοκ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 7, 2011)

ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΤΟ ΚΟΤΟΠΟΥΛΟ: Τρεχάτε ποδαράκια μου, μη γίνουμε μπιφτέκι!


----------



## daeman (Dec 7, 2011)

stathis said:


> Ντουζ κοκ...
> 
> View attachment 2253



Ντουζ κοκ πουρ *λε* Ζαζ; :woot:
Ωχωχωχ, ονυχοδακτυλική κάκωση θα πάθει.  Αν και για τον Ζαζ, η σοκολάτα δεν είναι καθόλου κάκωση... :)


----------



## daeman (Dec 8, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΤΟ ΚΟΤΟΠΟΥΛΟ: Τρεχάτε ποδαράκια μου, μη γίνουμε μπιφτέκι!



Ή κοτόπιτες. 
...
Mr Tweedy: No chicken escapes from Tweedy's farm!


----------



## daeman (Aug 23, 2013)

voulagx said:


> ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΥΠΟΘΕΤΙΚΌ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑ
> >
> > Ενα κοτόπουλο διασχίζει το δρόμο.
> >
> ...





Aurelia said:


> ...
> 
> Ο ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΡΙΣΗΣ : Πιάσ' το γρήγορα πριν περάσει απέναντι.


.....


----------



## daeman (Aug 23, 2013)

daeman said:


> ...
> Μια που είμαστε σε νήμα landing:
> ΝΙΛ ΑΡΜΣΤΡΟΝΓΚ: Ένα μικρό βήμα για το κοτόπουλο, ένα γιγάντιο άλμα για την ανθρωπότητα. Try the funky chicken, Mr. Gorsky.
> 
> ...


.....


----------



## daeman (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## daeman (Jan 17, 2015)

...
A chicken ain't nothin' but a bird - Cab Calloway & His Orchestra featuring Dizzy Gillespie


----------



## daeman (May 11, 2015)

...
Eat that chicken - Charles Mingus






Charles Mingus – piano and vocals / Rahsaan Roland Kirk – flute, siren, tenor saxophone, manzello, and strich
Booker Ervin – tenor saxophone / Jimmy Knepper – trombone / Doug Watkins – bass / Dannie Richmond – drums


----------



## daeman (Dec 18, 2015)

...
Hot Chicken - Manu Dibango


----------



## daeman (Jun 5, 2016)

...
Chicken - Baby Boy Warren & His Band featuring Sonny Boy Williamson II on harmonica


----------



## daeman (Jul 2, 2016)

...
«Mόλις τ’ αυγά της ζέστανεν η κλώσσα
και τα μικρά ετοιμάστηκε να βγάλει,
ένα πουλάκι εσήκωσε κεφάλι
μέσ’ στο τσόφλι, μιλώντας τέτοια γλώσσα:
– Ώς πότε εδώ θα μ’ έχουνε κλεισμένο;
Kαθόλου δεν μπορώ να περιμένω!
Πώς; Έτσι τον καιρό μου εδώ θα χάνω;
Eγώ έχω κατορθώματα να κάνω!
Kόκορας βέβαια θα ’μαι δίχως άλλο·
λοφίο ψηλό, χρυσά φτερά θα βγάλω·
τη μέρα και τη νύχτα θα στολίσω·
θα φέρνω την αυγή μόλις λαλήσω·
στη φράχτη, στην αυλή, σε κάθε μέρος
στρατεύματα τις κότες θα οδηγώ.

Kαι του ’πε τότε ο κόκορας ο γέρος:
– Στάσου να βγεις παιδάκι μου απ’ τ’ αυγό.»

«O ανυπόμονος» του Ζαχαρία Παπαντωνίου

—Why did the chicken cross the road?
—It couldn't wait to lead the troops. It proved to be a chickenhawk.


----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2016)

...
The Road of Love - (_100 Ton Chicken, _1969) - Chicken Shack






Baby, I ain't going down that road of love by myself
No, no, I ain't going down that road of love by myself
Now if you won't go with me, baby
I guess I'll just have to get somebody else


----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2016)

...
Chicken Shack Boogie - Amos Milburn


----------

